# Ideen für die Gestalltung einer Getränkekarte



## sconey (6. Dezember 2004)

*Ideen für die Gestaltung einer Getränkekarte*

Hallo Leute,
wie ihr in der Überschrift sehen könnt bin ich dabei eine Getränkekarte herzustellen.
Die Karte war langweilig und da es bei dem Besitzer um einen sehr guten Freund handelt,
habe ich mich verpflichtet ihm eine neue zu machen.
Das wichtigste: Sie soll auf warmen farben basieren.
Ich habe da so an Rottöne gedacht wie sie zB das Firefox logo benutzt (dürfte in der linken spallte zu sehen sein )
und auf dem deckblatt will ich eine Kaffetasse haben aus der rauch aufsteigt.
Mein problem ich dass ich nicht genau weiss wie ich diese Rottöne hinbekommen.
Ich habe selbst schon überall gesucht und jetzt seid ihr meine letzte rettung 
also für einen kleinen anstoss wäre ich schon sehr dankbar

m.f.G

sconey


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2004)

Möchtest Du eine Tasse in Rottönen erstellen oder geht es darum ein Foto einzufärben?
Welches Programm verwendest Du ... Photoshop, Gimp, Paintshop, Photopaint?

Harmonische Farben bekommst Du z. B. hier:
http://www.webmart.de/dynasite.cfm?dssid=913&dsmid=42932

P.S.: Klemmt Dein »L«? Gestaltung und Spalte wird ja nur mit einem »l« geschrieben


----------



## schleckerbeck (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

mir würde für die Tasse spontan ein Bild like Java einfallen. *gg*
Oder ne schöne Makroaufnahme von einer Kaffetasse in einem weichen Licht (vielleicht noch nen Löffel, Zucker oder eine Zeitung?).

sers!


----------



## Leola13 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

ich hatte da noch ein paar Reste. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Denkanstoss. 
Der Hintergrund in alt italienischem Terracotta.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sconey (7. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Ideen für die Gestaltung einer Getränkekarte*

Danke für eure Antworten! 
sehr Hilfreich! 
Terra Cotta ist schonmal die richtige Richtung!
@Leola13 hast du das Bild nochmal in einer höheren Auflösung?

danke an alle!


----------



## SunnyLilly (7. Dezember 2004)

hey, wie wärs denn, wenn du ne stilisierte Tasse als Wasserzeichen in den Hintergrund nimmst?
  aber den Terracotta-Entwurf find ich auch sehr schön


----------



## da_Dj (7. Dezember 2004)

Die Tasse soltle dann aber schon alleine stehen und am besten als Vektorgrafik (find ich für sowas schöner, nicht nur wegen der Skalierbarkeit )


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hai,



> @Leola13 hast du das Bild nochmal in einer höheren Auflösung?



Leider nein. Die Tasse und das Glas hatte ich mal über die Google Bildersuche gefunden und die sind sehr klein. 
Der Hintergrund ist auch über die Bildersuche (Italien, Mediteran, ) dannn einen kleinen Auschnitt kopiert, vergrössert und weichgezeichnet.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sconey (8. Dezember 2004)

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich so ein terra cotta effekt hinbekomme?
also dieser farbüberlauf (nicht farbübergang!) -> also als würde man verschiedene Rottöne in einen Topfwerfen und nur einmal rühren 

danke


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

im Photoshop etwa so :

Filter - Wokenfilter (evtl. mehrfach anwenden) - Verzerrungsfilter - Weichzeichner - Ebene einfärben - evtl. nur einen bestimmten Ausschnitt wählen - fertig  ;-) 


Ciao Stefan


----------

